# Andrei Arlovski matches up with Devin Cole at World Series of Fighting



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

> ​
> The inaugural World Series of Fighting event has added some firepower to its growing lineup, signing former UFC heavyweight champion Andrei Arlovski to compete at the Nov. 3 show in Las Vegas.
> 
> "The Pitbull" will square off against recent Strikeforce fighter Devin Cole, the promotion confirmed on Tuesday.
> ...


*MMAFighting*

Can't wait to see Andrei back in the cage. Time to get back to the big leagues.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So this card if forming.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I don't see the interest in Arlovski in a main event at this stage unless it's somebody from his era. Put him against Rizzo and you would have my attention. 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Good to see him back in action so quickly after *beating* big fat Timmy. Can't wait for him to get a win, lord knows he deserves one right now after being screwed by moronic rules.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I wish he was fighting someone more interesting.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm hoping he fights Sylvia again. Anyone with a brain knows he knocked Tim the hell out, but I want it made official. That and I rather like seeing Sylvia clowned.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

^I thought I was alone in that sentiment.

I want to see Arlovski beat up Timmy again. What a stupid ******* rule it was that screwed him out of a 'W' on his record.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Ari said:


> ^I thought I was alone in that sentiment.
> 
> I want to see Arlovski beat up Timmy again. What a stupid ******* rule it was that screwed him out of a 'W' on his record.


You're not. At all. Arlovski wrecked him. Rubbish rules and fat ass quit anyways.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Look at all these Sylvia haters. Get real Arlovski cheated and lost. He deserves it if he cant follow the rules...





























lol... :thumb02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

The rules were kind of blurry dude.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> The rules were kind of blurry dude.


I know I was joking. I think the rules were ridiculous as well.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well at least now you know what you can do and what you can't do when you can do it.


----------



## Magog (Jan 20, 2008)

I really liked this show. Not every entertaining show really has to mean something. Case in point why Bas the bocking chicken boy from cartoon net work fame was covering it.

I'm so sick to God of listening to that guy using his own made up Bull shit of "well the take down doesn't mean anything unless you do something with it."

Cause you said so bas. And I don't wanna hear "sadly yes."

It isn't a new rule. A take down generally gets along way in most cases. But no bas sticks his head in the ground.
and his legion of zombified BSL groupies hang off his every word.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

In Bas defense I don't think that was dissing wrestlers or anything. It's kind of a true statement if you really think about it. A take down is useless if you don't execute it properly.


----------



## Magog (Jan 20, 2008)

I keep having to make this argument with Pride's old fan base.

I'm not talking about a magical, ideal fantasy world.

I'm talking how the majority, of judges score a fight. And at the end of these arguements I hear a groan and a sadly yes.

no... No it's not sadly yes. it's been that way FOR EVER in 10 point must. there are a hand full of acceptions, but the vast majority on top the guy on top wins the fight.

Bas still rattles on about "this is how it is."

It would be one thing if he said "this is how it should be."

Because of people like him BSL and his mindless legions of drones think Bas rules are a real thing.

It's one thing when say a Maro Renallo whines about the current state of mma rules and scoring, fine,

but at least he doesn't mis represent the rules.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well experts are entitled to their opinions. I don't think the Unified Rules are perfect either. At some point they should be revised.


----------

